# Creme Brulee



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok I think it is just about time to get some good Creme Brulee recipes from everyone. What is everyone's favorite style of Creme Brulee? Any certain techniques? I just started reviewing my creme brulee recipe again and wanted to see what types everyone likes and what flavors they like. 

Have a great day,


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

I only have my bulk restaurant recipe, but it is basically 1 flat of egg yolks, 4qt Heavy cream, 3c sugar, condensed coconut milk, tempered then baked in a water bath covered...coconut creme brulee and I serve it with a small portion of macerated berries and crystallized ginger. Very refreshing.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 16, 2009)

I like the basic recipe that is untampered.  I am not a chocolate fan and I have had a mango creme brulee and also a mocha version which I did not like much. 

I use egg yolks (6 or so, I change proportions depending on how many people I make it for), cream (1.5 cups), sugar (1 cup) and vanilla (2 tsp).  I cook the cream and beat the eggs, sugar and vanilla.  I slowly add hot cream to bring the eggs to temperature.  

Bake them in a water bath until they are wiggling a bit so almost set but still loose.  I refrigerate it and then sprinkle some sugar and use a blow torch I bought at crate and barrell to caramelize sugar.  Serve it with raspberries and mint and enjoy.  

.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a big chocolate guy but my favorite creme brulee recipe is with Tahitian Vanilla.  I like a milk chocolate cream brulee as well but I think the vanilla takes the cake.  

I've never tried coconut...I'll have to give that a wirl.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

Passion fruit and rosewatter is a very refreshing intermezzo as well. I went thru a "Crem Brulle" phase at one point in my career...the coconut was a winner from day 1 paired with the ginger.

A few other ones that were fun and "different"

Lemon thyme and cayenne
lavender
tequila lime with candied cilantro
macadamia nut...what could be bad with that?
Key Lime and ginger
Red Beet and chocolate
pineapple sage


----------



## Toots (Feb 16, 2009)

I have actually been thinking of trying a creme brulee but I don't have a blow torch - is that essential?  Can I pick up a cooking one at a kitchen supply store?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 16, 2009)

The recipe I made up for my practical exam was to add cocoa and a shot of espresso (depending on the size of the recipe - you don't want it too strong or too liquidy) and burned sugar & cocoa on top for a mocha brulee.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 16, 2009)

Toots said:


> I have actually been thinking of trying a creme brulee but I don't have a blow torch - is that essential?  Can I pick up a cooking one at a kitchen supply store?



I actually have a regular blow torch from Home Depot.  This is what we used at the catering company as we were sometimes doing 100 at once!  But yes, a little butane one from a kitchen store is fine.  They are about $30.00 in Canada.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 16, 2009)

TOOTS, Thrown under a good ripping hot broiler will do too, though a salamander would be better in a pinch. The trick is the Brulee(the burn) without warming the custard....


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, I am going to hop in here.  I posted this on a singing site I am on when someone was asking about good holiday party recipes.  It is one of my favorite things for parties, and it is a lotta bang for the effort, and something you almost wont find at anyone else's party.

It is a variation of a Creme Brulee' Which in French means Burnt Creme. Since I leave off the top, I guess mine is just a Creme .... hehe .....
The Brilliant part of this is not the food, which itself is incredibly delicious, but that you have made what is always a table food into a Party Food.
You need about 12-15 old-fashioned clear heavy glass punch cups. The kind that are patterned to look somewhat like cut-glass but are not. Do NOT Use Cut Glass if you happen to have those. The ones I am talking about can often be found in junk stores and garage sales.  OK for the Reciept.  (Sorry, I am hopelessly old-fashioned.)



PARTY CREME
4 cups heavy cream
10 large egg yolks, and one Whole Egg
2 tablespoons pure vanilla extract
1 cup granulated sugar
about a tablespoon of grated orange peel
Heat cream until almost boiling. Beat egg yolks with sugar. Add vanilla and orange peel. Very Very Slowly pour hot creme into beaten eggs, stirring all the while.  Strain.

Pour mixture into punch cups filling about 3/4 way up. Put all the cups in a large baking dish and set in the oven with the rack slid partway out. Slowly and carefully pour in VERY Hot Water until it is about 2/3 of the way up the sides of the cups. 
Bake at 350* for about 25 minutes. I cannot tell you how long because that depends on your cup size. Check after about 20 minutes by gently shaking them. They should be set around the sides but a spot about the size of a nickel or quarter should still kinda jiggle. That will firm up as it cools. Do not over-cook.
Remove, cool and sprinkle with mace or nutmeg. Serve Cold. Serve on a small side table with napkins and your prettiest silver spoons. The beauty of this is that it is portable and already in perfect portions. People can walk around the party with them easily.
You can use lighter cream or half and half but it will not be quite as richly decadent. This is for holidays only as it has a million calories and ten million fat grams.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Toots,
NO! You don't need a blow torch.  Let me share a little secret...shuuuu don't tell.  A blow torch will get the sugar caramelized but it will also heat up the custard.  Custard always tastes best(in my opinion) when it is cold.  I cook my sugar to caramel stage on the stove(sauce pot with sugar and water, cook till sugar is light brown) and then pour the sugar on the custard.  This makes it so you still get the same nice crust but don't need a torch and you also don't heat up your perfectly set custard!

Hope this helps...


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 16, 2009)

Robert, I have a book of creme brulee recipes and it has one where you make a caramel top and have wanted to try it.  I think you have just given me the incentive I need!


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Feb 16, 2009)

I just did a milk chocolate creme brulee today...Here is a pic...


----------

